# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Несусветные новости - Михаил Задорнов.

## Irina

*НЕСУСВЕТНЫЕ НОВОСТИ-МИХАИЛ ЗАДОРНОВ
*

- Киркоров вступил в партию «Единая Россия» и теперь его уважительно называют Филипп Едросович.


- Мало кто знает, что в Нижнем Новгороде пассажиров поезда «Сапсан» теперь встречает такси «Щегол».

- Недавно выяснилось, что причина неудачных запусков ракеты «Булава» в первых двух буквах – Б/У.

- Григорий Перельман на днях все-таки согласился взять миллион долларов. Как объяснил Григорий, у него на даче закончилась бумага для растопки печки-буржуйки.

- После задержания в США российских шпионов ясновидящие России единогласно заявили, что причина провала – в испорченной карме. Нельзя было Штирлица раскрашивать!

- После того, как на чемпионате мира по футболу в ЮАР стали популярны вувузелы, в преддверии Олимпиады в Сочи оживились производители балалаек и гуслей.

- Этим летом президент Медведев встретился со сборной России по легкой атлетике. На встрече он забыл отметить, что наши успехи в этом виде спорта связаны с тем, что в России за последние годы очень хорошо научились кидать и убегать.

- Полиция США ужесточила борьбу с пьянством водителей. Теперь водитель, вместо того, чтобы дуть в трубочку, должен пересказать содержание сериала «Lost». Если ему это удастся, он будет признан нетрезвым.

- Успех осьминога Пауля не дает покоя другим животным. В тамбовских лесах завелся медведь-прорицатель. Его прогнозы безошибочны – кого он выберет, тот из леса уже не вернется.

- Благодаря фестивалю «Новая волна», российские дети стали думать, что Юрмала – это название летнего лагеря для московских поп-звезд.

- В первый же день «Новой волны» курьезный случай произошел с Сергеем Зверевым. Он на кого-то обиделся, надул губки, потерял равновесие и упал мордашечкой об асфальт.

- На фестивале «Новая волна» произошла техническая накладка. Сотни зрителей увидели, как на сцену вышел охранник в темных очках, и начал молча извиваться в конвульсиях. Вскоре выяснилось, что это Григорию Лепсу забыли включить фонограмму.

- Мало кто знает, что свадьбу дочери Клинтона Челси по привычке профинансировал Роман Абрамович.

- Знаете ли вы, что после успеха Леди Гага в Америке, наши продюсеры придумали наш российский вариант – Чувиха Кря-Кря.

- Знаете ли вы, что в цивилизованных странах оппозиция и власть меняются местами, а у нас – нарами.

- Новоявленный отец говорит родственникам на крестинах: «Назвать своего ребенка я решил гордо – Путин! С таким именем его в школе никто обижать не будет». Один из гостей: «Возможно. Но все-таки мне кажется, это не лучшее имя для девочки…».


- Чисто российская проблема в августе: поехать всей семьей отдохнуть или на эти деньги собрать ребенка в школу.

- Простой способ узнать, кого не любит начальство - посмотреть, кто не получил отпуск в июле-августе.

- Я уже в том возрасте, когда больше думают, как интересно провести бабье лето, а не лето с бабами.

- Больше всего день ВДВ не любят бомжи - ни одной целой бутылки.

- Знаете ли вы, что игра "Ферма" на сайте "Одноклассники" - единственное место в Москве, где овощи-фрукты продают лица славянской национальности.

- Москва напоминает белок в колесе: белки - москвичи, колесо - МКАД.

- Знаете ли вы, почему в окружении Лужкова многие чиновники поменяли шапки на кепки? Они боятся, что шапки на их головах могут загореться.

- После того, как столбики термометров перевалили за 40 градусов, многие россияне стали охлаждаться водкой.


- Мудрецы утверждают, что жара у нас наступила, потому что Всевышний любит Россию - грешников он всегда очищает пеклом.

- Грешник попадает в ад. Подходит к Сатане и говорит: "Я не знаю, на какой срок вы меня сюда упекли, но вы должны вычесть из него 2 месяца, проведенные этим летом в Москве.

- Режиссеры-мультипликаторы стали снимать мультфильм-катастрофу про лесные пожары, как продолжение "Ёжика в тумане". Рабочее название - "Шойгу в тумане".

- Для привлечения в Россию иностранных туристов турагентства перевели на английский песню Розенбаума "Заходите к нам на огонек".

- Футбольные матчи из-за жары перенесли из Москвы в Питер. Правильно! Ведь наш футбол начинался именно там. Правда, теперь многие москвичи задумались - хорошо бы и всех остальных, кто начинал в Питере, перенести обратно...

- По мнению независимых экспертов аномально жаркое лето подстроил Никита Михалков - как пиар-компанию своего фильма "Утомленные солнцем".

- Самый страшный случай! В Москва-реке в жару развелись пираньи. Они съели упавшего с моста от солнечного удара гаишника вместе с фуражкой, палкой и взятками.

- Недавно у работников ФСБ появилась версия, что торфяники в Подмосковье поджигает аптечная мафия. После свиного гриппа осталась нераспроданной партия марлевых повязок.

- Правда, есть и другая гипотеза. Задымленность в Москве оказалась очень выгодна семье Лужкова. Много чего можно незаметно понастроить.

- Когда в России горят леса - не до смеха. До смеха будет, когда загорятся посевы конопли в Казахстане.

- ЗадорЖЖ предупреждает: Курение - это яд, узаконенный Минздравом!

----------


## Sanych

Зачётная статейка

----------


## Irina

*  Только наш человек знает два языка: русский и … русский разговорный.
    * Только наш человек увеличивает вместимость мусорного ведра ногой.
    * Только нашим людям лужи по щиколотку, море по колену, океан - вообще по ….
    * Только наша женщина, лежа под одеялом, говорит своему мужу: «Я пошла спать!»
    * Только наши женщины любят ушами, а ненавидят сковородками.
    * Только у нас женщина может одна войти в горящую избу, а в туалет пойдет обязательно с подружкой.
    * Только у нас можно получить диплом выпускника любого ВУЗа в метро.
    * Только у нас лежачие полицейские берут взятки.

    * Только у нас, сидя в туалетах, люди от нечего делать изучают содержание инструкции на баллончиках с освежителями воздуха.
    * Только наши люди громче всех в мире кричат: «горько!» и «занято!».
    * Только у нас лифты – еще и туалеты.
    * Только у нас люди, звоня в домофон, на вопрос: «Кто там?», отвечают: «Это я», и им открывают.
    * Только у нас ученики знают о Египте и Турции больше, чем учителя.
    * Только у нас 8 Марта и геморрой – синонимы.
    * Только наши спортсмены принимают допинг не для рекорда, а для удовольствия.
    * Только наши мужики, когда им предлагают выпить, долго отнекиваются, потом соглашаются: «Ну, ладно, давай по чуть-чуть». Потом выпивают 20 раз по чуть-чуть и возмущаются: «Чего сидишь, давай еще, сам же предлагал!».
    * Только наша женщина, когда садится батарейка на телевизионном пульте, пытается сильнее нажимать на кнопки. А когда это не помогает, резко выбрасывают руку с пультом в сторону экрана.
    * Только наши люди могут выпить перед сном 5 стаканов чая, а потом полночи ворочаться и думать: «Сейчас встать ли до утра потерпеть?»
    * Только наши люди в жару чувствуют себя отмороженными.
    * И только наши люди, расставаясь, говорят друг другу: «Давай!»

----------

